
Announcement: Microsoft Q Coding Contest – Summer 2020 - callmekit
https://codeforces.com/blog/entry/77614
======
zadkey
I see this is blog getting the HN hug of death.

~~~
callmekit
The site should handle it no problem. Works for me right now.

~~~
zadkey
I keep getting connection timeouts.

